# IBS - need your help



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi all

I am a 31 year old male. Since August of last year I have been suffering from symptoms of IBS. The condition started with a bout of diarrhea when my wife was giving birth through an emergency c-section. Most people think that it was the event that triggered the condition since it was a stressful situation. Basically during the day I have slight to mild abdominal pains, the consistency of the stool varies from formed to bitty, at times I have nausea, and I feel/hear noises and rumbling in my stomach and intestines. For some time this had stopped - I had been taking ERCEFLORA/CLINFLOR probiotics and COLOFAC/NO-SPA anti spasmodic (either one or the other). In fact from February to May of June of this year my bowels were trouble free. Unfortunately by the end of June I went to Spain and had a paella which was not fresh - the morning after I had a very bad bout of diarrhea once again and this seems to have once again awakened the condition. By mid July I had started experiencing the symptoms again.

I ve been to several different doctors and they all suggested IBS: Celiac test, blood tests are always OK, blood pressure ok too, never saw any blood in my BMs except for some transparent mucus. I had even a rectal test last year which resulted negative. I never suffer from constipation and my BMs are usually trouble free except for the discomfort they cause me before. I ve been as well to a therapist who tested me for food intolerance through bio-electronic resonance - she told me to stay away from egg yolk/white, yeast, all dairy products, wine and even chocolate. Due to this diet and to the daily exercises I lost some weight as well - but its 100% due to the diet I am doing nothing alarming.

ERCEFLORA/CLINFLOR probiotics and COLOFAC/NO-SPA anti spasmodic seem to work however I am still not living comfortably. The discomfort is really annoying. Sometimes I feel like something is tightening up in my stomach...probably its acid reflux. I am at a point where I have to decide whether to do further tests - I was planning to do a FOBT test but my doctor suggested to wait a bit for the intestines to calm as the result might give positive results and I will be 'forced' to do a colonoscopy. I was told that at my age, without family history of colorectal cancer and polyps, a colonoscopy is not recommended - there are risks involved and in my circumstances they outweigh the benefits. May I remind you that I rarely have diarrhea, never saw blood in my stool (not sure about occult) and I am not loosing weight for nothing. Regarding weight I lost 7.7Kgs in 215 days - I don't consume junk food, no pizzas, no dairy products, no fats, no sodas, no cakes...nothing just vegetables, chicken, fish and fruit. I also removed coffee from my diet - I used to take quite a lot and now I am taking herbal tea.

What do you think about my situation? should I keep taking the probiotics and the anti spasmodic and that's it or I go for further tests? if yes, which tests should I do?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

Have you been tested for Helicobacter Pylori? Have you ever had an endoscopy? That might be helpful to show if you have any stomach ulcers that are causing the pain. You should also consider getting tested for Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth. Why do the negatives of getting a colonoscopy outweight the benefits in your situation? Before I could be diagnosed with IBS, the doctors made me get a colonoscopy and took biopsies to make sure it wasn't an IBD or cancer.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

It's suggestive that since the probiotic helped a bit that you should continue taking them or trying another one to see if that will help. A product called symprove has shown to work fairly well, but I haven't tried it(at least not yet).

http://www.gutsfull.com/2013/10/symprove-pro-biotic-drink-recent-studies-show-promise-for-ibs/

Also if your pain is triggered by stress you may want to look into ibs hypnotherapy or even antidepressants(if stress if a big problem for you), as those can significantly reduce your symptoms.


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/163887-ibs-diagnosis-without-colonoscopy/

http://health.usnews.com/health-news/family-health/pain/articles/2010/03/17/colonoscopy-not-needed-for-most-with-irritable-bowel-syndrome


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone....

How come no one is replying to my posts ? (


----------

